# Rules of the One Piece Battledome



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 19, 2010)

*~Rules~*​
*Introduction*

The One Piece Battledome is the place where you can discuss hypothetical battles, matches, and competitive scenarios, between the many characters that exist in the One Piece universe. 

This section follows the main forum rules which you can read .  


*When Making a Thread*

Make sure to include these key premises...

_1. Location _
_2. Distance _
_3. Restrictions _
_4. Character state of mind _
_5. Version of character_

*1. Location*
Simple, where is the battle taking place. Oda has created a rich and diverse world so there are many venues to choose from. 

*2. Distance*
How far apart do the combatants begin. Distance can often mean the key to victory depending on which characters you have pitted against each other. 

*3. Restrictions*
Are you restricting a power or weapon that a character possesses? If so make note of it. 

*4. Character state of mind*
How will the characters behave. Are they IC (In Character), or bloodlusted? 

*5. Version of Character  *
Please specify which version of a character you are using. For example, if you're using Luffy, is it Current Luffy, Pre-Skip Luffy, or East Blue Luffy. Often times there are big differences between versions. If you don't specify this aspect then the character is assumed to be in their most current state. 

*List of Banned Characters*
Below is a list of featless characters. These are characters who have basically shown nothing from a fighting perspective (remember this is the _Battledome_). Sure we know that someone like Dragon is pretty damn strong, but beyond that the rest is guess work. Such characters are banned until they have shown enough feats.

Dragon
Kong
The Gorosei
Any other featless characters
*
Other Important Notes*
Characters from the anime are also allowed, however please make sure to specify this in the thread.  

Make sure that there's not another recent thread that has the exact same matchup that you'd like to post. 

Make sure that the thread is balanced. If it's obvious one side easily wins then what's the point? Which leads to the most important part...

Make sure that your thread *has a point*, and is appropriate for debate and discussion. Blatantly unbalanced threads, and threads meant to incite drama, will be closed. A continued pattern of posting such threads will result in a thread creation ban.

*When Posting*

_1. Post constructively and with purpose. _
_2. Be respectful towards others at all times._
_3. Do not spam._
_4. Stay on-topic._
_5. Try and not to take this shit too seriously. It's just a manga. _

*1. Post constructively and with purpose. *
Posting one liner responses such as, "So and so stomps," or "I agree," really don't add much to the level of discourse. Please provide reasoning to back up your opinion. Why do you think a character would win, how do you think a character will win, etc. Posts that lack sufficient reasoning will be deleted. 

*2. Be respectful towards others.*
Everyone has an opinion. No matter how much you may disagree with someone, it's always best to remain civil and counter with constructive replies. Flaming and other insults will not be tolerated, and may result in a forum wide ban. It is at a mod's discretion whether to issue a warning or a ban on a first offense. 

*3. Do not spam.*
This is self-explanatory. Spam posts will be deleted. 

*4. Stay On-Topic*
If it has absolutely nothing to do with the topic at hand, then it doesn't belong. Off-topic posts will be deleted. 

*5. Don't take this too seriously.*
It's not the end of the world if you lose a debate. You don't have to go off on someone if they believe that Shanks>Mihawk, or that WB isn't the strongest man in the world.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 1, 2012)

Bumping this for those trolls who need a reminder that this battledome actually does have rules.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 23, 2019)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Bumping this for those trolls who need a reminder that this battledome actually does have rules.


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2021)

*Policy on posting manga scans, anime and the legal sources you can use.*



Platypus said:


> _4. Beware of copyrighted material_
> The line between "fair use" and "copyright infringement" can be pretty blurry. We've tried our best to come up with a set of guidelines concerning posting/linking copyrighted material. If you're not sure something is allowed, just ask.
> 
> YOU'RE ALLOWED TO POST:​
> ...


----------

